# Raptor x normal, leo geckos



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

am i right think that if i pair a raptor male to normal female i will get 100% normal het albino, eclipse, patternless


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> am i right think that if i pair a raptor male to normal female i will get 100% normal het albino, eclipse, patternless


RAPTOR x normal will give 100% normals het tremper albino and eclipse. Poly het patternless reverse stripe.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> RAPTOR x normal will give 100% normals het tremper albino and eclipse. Poly het patternless reverse stripe.


Plus poly'HET jungle,reverse striped,striped,Tangerine.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

cheers, 

another one while i'm at it, 

what will i get pairing my raptor with a supersnow possible het t_albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CTO-Reptiles said:


> cheers,
> 
> another one while i'm at it,
> 
> what will i get pairing my raptor with a supersnow possible het t_albino


RAPTOR X Super snow = .

100%Mack snow HET Talbino & eclipse-Poly'HET Jungle,Reverse striped,Striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
-----
RAPTOR X Super snow HET Talbino = .

50%Mack snow HET Talbino & eclipse-Poly'HET Jungle,Reverse striped,Striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
50%Talbino mack snow HET eclipse-Poly'HET Jungle,Reverse striped,Striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

: victory:


----------

